# Shimano 105 5800 Pics



## MrPretty (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anybody seen this yet? There are a couple of pics for the new Shimano 105 group. It looks very similar to 6800 Ultegra.

Shimano 105 5800 11speed - TIME TUNNEL - Yahoo!???

The pics are a bit small so its a bit hard to make out too much information from them.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see the electronic version. I found most of the comments to be a little hard to read.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

He deleted the pics...


----------



## MrPretty (Jan 2, 2013)

The pictures that he had posted were the same ones I have in my post.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow.
Exciting.
Another ugly Shimano group.
w00t.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

MrPretty said:


> The pictures that he had posted were the same ones I have in my post.


Thanks. You're pics weren't visible to me yesterday.
Hope there is a 5870 coming.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The 11 sod set up will be out this year. OEM builders already have some information so they can design 2015 models around it. No electronic version is suggested


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope they have more variety in cassettes than 6800. Would like to have a 12-27 or a 13-27 or 28


----------



## Liaman89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mahatma Kane said:


> I hope they have more variety in cassettes than 6800. Would like to have a 12-27 or a 13-27 or 28


I'll be more interested in seeing how they choose to move forward from the current 12-27 cassette. It had good range and the 16t and 17t cogs as in the 12-25.
An 11-27 or (to a lesser extent) a 12-30 that maintains all the current cog sizes would be ideal.

Failing all that, we might actually get a 12-28 option that is yet to materialise in the 6800 set up.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Liaman89 said:


> I'll be more interested in seeing how they choose to move forward from the current 12-27 cassette. It had good range and the 16t and 17t cogs as in the 12-25.
> An 11-27 or (to a lesser extent) a 12-30 that maintains all the current cog sizes would be ideal.
> 
> Failing all that, we might actually get a 12-28 option that is yet to materialise in the 6800 set up.


105 5800 officially announced today. Initial cassette options are limited: 11-25, 11-28, and 11-32 (with the long cage RD). 

For those that are wondering why folks would be so interested in this announcement...for me it is because it was potentially holding up release of a new tri-bike that I'm interested in purchasing. The bike is coming in 3 11-speed models: Dura-Ace, Ultegra, and 105. They weren't releasing until the 11-speed 105 was available.


----------

